
To pay or not to pay: are the best things in life – like coding courses – free? - soneca
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/to-pay-or-not-to-pay-are-the-best-things-in-life-like-coding-courses-free-b723c9de73d7
======
soneca
My opinion: don't pay for anything until you can assess by yourself with a
high level of certainty if what you are paying for is worth its value in newly
gained knowledge.

